# New Honda HSS928TA Demo



## km7799 (Aug 15, 2015)

I would first like to say thanks for all the info that is on this site. I am new to snowblowers, just moved from Houston TX to Colorado, so i have used this site to learn a lot.

Anyway, after lots of research and owning several honda four wheelers, power washers and generators I decided to take a look at a honda snowblower. I was thinking I would see if my local dealer had any left over HS928ta's that they were willing to make a good deal on since the new ones were coming out. So this morning I stopped in and yes they had one left. After messing with it for a few minutes, the sales guy told me they had just got in the new HSS928TA and it should be out from the back any moment. 

All I can say is wow, I was hoping to save some money on last years model, but after just a few minutes I knew that I had to have the new version. Not that the old one was hard to turn by any means, but the new one turns so much easier. Also, adjusting the bucket height is much easier and is not limited to 3 positions. I did not measure with a tape or see the specs, but the bucket also seemed about 3" taller. The new model was also super easy to move around when the motor was not running. Even my 11 year old daughter was able to move it around easily with the motor off. The electric chute joy stick controls seemed like they could be fun to play with, but not a huge selling point for me. I did like the LED lighting better, it gave the machine a much cleaner appearance. 

Over all, I was very impressed with the new HSS928TA and will be adding it to my collection of Honda equipment very soon.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Welcome to the family.


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

You'll never regret the Honda, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum KM :welcome:

That should be a bit of a change for winter being in Colorado this year :icon_whistling:

I don't like the cost of the parts in that joystick system but I did get a chance to use a new Troy a couple times two years ago with it and it's really handy.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Welcome to the joint. Kinda the slow season, but pull up a chair in a few months and feel free to chime in with thoughts on the new Honda. Lotta people around here (myself included) will want to hear how you and new Honda are doing. 

Ya get what ya pay for, and sometimes one cannot afford to be cheap, and have to replace sub par equipment a season or 2 later.

Things to think about:

If you can find non oxinated fuel, use that with a stabilizor
Keep an eye on the first few hours of use and drop the break in oil per mfg instructions
if ya maintain this rig correctly, it will last ya a life time


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*ALOHA from the paradise city.*


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

I have a feeling Honda is going to have a very, very good year selling snowblowers. The feature set on the new models is really something.


----------

